# Camo dipping goose calls



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Who ever decided to put shiny silver bands on goose calls? I want to take a call or two and get them camo dipped if possible. Anyone ever done this or heard of it done. I know you can buy camo calls but they still have those shiny bands. Another reason I want to do this is to cover up those Foiles logos.......


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rough it up with some 200 grit sandpaper than spray paint matte black. Cheaper and just as effective, plus you can reapply if they paint ever chips.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

or just put a strip of camo tape around it? I like the idea of roughing up the band, but that would kill resale value.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I was thinking camo tape also. Dipping just seems like a lot of effort for the same result.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree also with the tape. Don't blame ya for wanting to cover up the foiles logo however. :thumb: ....at any cost.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

the professor said:


> or just put a strip of camo tape around it? I like the idea of roughing up the band, but that would kill resale value.


yeah I do not think my "Foiles" calls have much of a resale value......

I would paint them but I would like to see them done professionally, but if only I could find someone to dip them nearby I do not think it would cost too much


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Check with your local gun dealers or gun shops. If they offer camo dipping of guns they could possibly do your calls. I know Gander MT stores used to offer dipping but have not looked into it lately.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > or just put a strip of camo tape around it? I like the idea of roughing up the band, but that would kill resale value.
> ...


I just sold one of my cacklers for $85. bought it for $50 right after foiles got convicted. :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

You would not believe what guys have been willing to pay for a Foile's call lately!!  There is a guy on another forum that buys them cheap from the guys that refuse to own his calls anymore and haven't actually just thrown them out and resells them for a tidy profit. I have a few Foile's calls and they're excellent hunting calls...just cuz I think the owner is a deuche doesn't mean he doesn't make a good call right? :beer:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah they are awesome sounding calls so thats why I will not replace them with another brand. I will probably never buy a different call since I have too many already. If I camo dip the calls I better hold on to them forever because the resale will not be so great.

Its really interesting talking to people about goose calls who do not go on online forums. Many waterfowl hunters have no idea about what Foiles did or even who Jeff Foiles is. I will not probably buy any Foiles items in the future because of what he did, but im not so into buying certain brands to be a "cool waterfowler"



dsm16428 said:


> You would not believe what guys have been willing to pay for a Foile's call lately!!  There is a guy on another forum that buys them cheap from the guys that refuse to own his calls anymore and haven't actually just thrown them out and resells them for a tidy profit. I have a few Foile's calls and they're excellent hunting calls...just cuz I think the owner is a deuche doesn't mean he doesn't make a good call right? :beer:


.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

They can still fetch a fair price on Ebay and his yard sale forum page.

I have a friend thats had one for years and wraped tape around it simply because he didn't want the band to shine, he used duct tape. You might want to try and find a painters tape that doesn't leave a residue. Or just sell them and but his camo calls, but they do wear poorly fast.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anybody know where to get this done in nodak?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.h2oimageshydrographics.com/

I found a guy in Minot that does it locally. He has many camo patterns along with snow camo in matte or gloss. I will post pics when I get it back!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got my call back and it turned out awesome. Only took 2 days to get it back to me. Check this guy out in Minot if you need anything camo dipped. I might have to bring my hardhat in next time.


----------

